

China’s economy heads for a hard landing - codelion
http://www.firstpost.com/world/china-economy-hardlanding-6115.html

======
giardini
What would the development of a mid-level robotic AI do to China's economy?
That is, something capable of accepting speech commands and doing manual labor
and costing about $5,000 per unit?

